
3D isotropic wavelets, texture features, and contour interpolation in Python - mattmccormick
https://blog.kitware.com/itk-4-13-0-has-been-released/
======
gus_massa
Why the "level 1" picture looks better than the "level 2"?

Do you have a comparison with a set of JPG of the same size?

